# Wichtige Frage zur Prüfung in Nrw



## civicus (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo ich habe in 4 Tagen meine Prüfung und bin jeden Tag am lernen. Jedoch sind einige Sachen einfach nicht klar erklärt. 

Die Theorie ist ja einfach stumpfes auswendig lernen.

Auf meiner schriftlichen Terminvergabe steht nur zum praktischen Teil : Sie müssen 6 von 44 Fischkarten richtig erkennen. Im Internet steht aber, dass ab dem 1.1.15 5 neue Karten hinzu kommen . Wenn in der Prüfung jetzt eine der neuen Karten kommen sollte kann ich mich dann darauf berufen, dass in dem Brief steht 44 ?

Und nun das wichtigste. In Bergheim muss man die Rute komplett zusammenbauen. 

Bei den Ruten A1-A3 muss man ja nun Wirbel verbauen. Ich binde den Wirbel an die Hauptschnur. Und dann steht dort :
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)

Muss ich nun den Haken selber binden ? Oder sind an den 10er Haken direkt Vorfächer dran und die muss ich einfach nur an den Karabiner hängen ?

Und bei den Fliegenruten. Einfach das Vorfach per Knoten an die Hauptschnur ? 

Danke schonmal #d


----------



## Anglero (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zur Prüfung in Nrw*

1. Na ja... Es gilt natürlich die aktuelle Prüfungsverordnung, also samt "neuen" Fischen und Montagen. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. 

2. Die Haken sind bereits mit Vorfach versehen. Es muss nicht gebunden werden. Sie befinden sich meist zu 10 Stk. in kleinen heftähnlichen Verpackungen. Wenn die Zeit es hergibt, würde ich vor der Prüfung den nächsten Angelladen besuchen, mich dort als zukünftigen Kunden vorstellen und mir das alles mal zeigen lassen, vorallem den Kleinkram.

3. Fliegenruten: Hauptschnur mit "Halbem Schlag" oder Albright-Knoten an Vorfachschlaufe.


----------



## TobSPower (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wichtige Frage zur Prüfung in Nrw*

Hey, ich bin zwar schon ewig hier angemeldet, aber schreibe heute meinen ersten Beitrag #h
Ich möchte somit mal meine Erfahrungen von der Prüfung in 50126 Bergheim teilen:

Also um 10 Uhr war der Termin, um 10:05 wurden wir auch "endlich" rein gebeten. Dort Platz genommen haben sich die 5 Prüfer auch gleich vorgestellt und uns wurde erzählt wie genau alles abläuft usw.
Anschließend durften wir dann endlich mit der Theorie beginnen. Uns wurde noch gesagt "wer zuerst fertig ist, wird auch als erster praktisch geprüft" uns somit begann ich Gas zu geben um ja schnell fertig zu sein. Nach ca 5 - 6 Min hatte ich den Theoretischen Teil fertig und hab abgegeben und wie geplant war ich der Erste :m
Naja über die Theorie machte ich mir auch keine Sorgen, aber da ich keinen Kurs gemacht habe und es im Internet zwar Haufenweise Infos gibt, aber auch sehr viele Verschiedene, hatte ich schon irgendwie wegen dem praktischen Teil bammel...
Soweit so gut. Nun prüfte ein Prüfer, anhand eines Prüfbogens, mein Antwortenbogen und siehe da KEINEN Fehler. War ja easy (bis zum erbrechen die Fragen zu lernen hilft ). Schon ging es auch schon weiter zum Fische "raten" (ich schreibe bewusst raten, weil der Teilnehmer nach mir hat nur "geraten" und hat auch prompt 3 von den ersten 4 versemmelt und ist somit durchgefallen). Am Anfang wurde ich dann erstmal ordentlich verunsichert. Eine Frau dort hatte schon 6 Tafeln bereitgelegt und einen Bogen ausgefüllt (für sich selbst, damit sie weiß um welche Fische es sich handelt), aber als ich den 1. Fisch nannte (Güster) hat sie leicht den Kopf geschüttelt und sah irritiert aus, dabei war ich mir doch sooo sicher... Naja der nette Mann der neben ihr saß hat dann direkt eingegriffen und mir mit der Güster recht gegeben (die Frau hat den Zettel vertlegt |gr. Danach hat der Mann einfach ohne diesen Zettel weitergemacht, es kamen die Schleie, die Rotfeder, die Zährte, der Gründling und der Aland. War aber gottseidank kein Problem und so durfte ich direkt weiter zum Angel "zusammenbauen".
Ich bekam die Aufgabe 1 also die leichte beringte Rute zum Angeln auf Rotfeder, Brassen etc.. 
Und ja es war 0 Problem (zugegeben: eine sehr leichte Rute!)
Aber man bekam dort die Zeit, keiner der einem ständig über die Schulter guckt, alles in Ruhe. Also brachte ich auch den Teil sorgfältig und gewissenhaft zuende. Der Typ kam, sah sich alles an, sagte dann nur "also im Kurs hätten sie gelernt das man keinen Wirbel benutzt" und zwinkerte mir dabei zu. Meine Antwort ganz trocken "aber wer angelt bitteschön mit solch einer Rute ohne Wirbel?".
Darauf gab er mir nur Recht und sagte das es auch kein Fehler sei, also alles gut. Anschließend habe ich ihm noch die Reihenfolge fürs Landen gesagt und bekam dann auch mein Prüfungszeugnis ausgestellt.

Ich muss sagen das es absolut im Rahmen war und vorallem MACHBAR OHNE KURS! Wichtig ist natürlich das man sich gut vorbereitet! Ich konnte alle Ruten aus dem Stehgreif auswendig. Klar ich hatte Glück mit meiner Rute, aber da es dort echt entspannt abläuft, hätte alles andere sicher auch geklappt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick gewähren über den Ablauf in Bergheim.

Ab jetzt mache ich auch die Erft unsicher! (hoffentlich)
Könnt ihr mir hier was empfehlen, bzw tipps geben an welchen Angelverein man sich am besten hält!? 

Grüße und Petri

TobS


----------

